# Oklahoma Steam Threshers Association



## WilliamChaumeto (May 21, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywcn7Ntdhcc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywcn7Ntdhcc[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1D6ZcZl3WQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1D6ZcZl3WQ[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geAJsWRSbQw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geAJsWRSbQw[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT5tA-TNT0M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT5tA-TNT0M[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rv0ingBb00"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rv0ingBb00[/ame]


----------

